# Racking / lighting upgrade



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Decided to upgrade the DIY stands to a heavy duty rack to display the tanks better, along with a little lighting upgrade in the form of AI Prime HD Freshwater lights


----------



## Organics (Jan 17, 2020)

Looks like the AI primes were a substantial setup in light output. They are easily the sexiest light fixture on the market. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Rack looks great  , nice new lights.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Gutted and rescaped of the 18" exo in preparation for (hopefully) some Oophaga pumilio red frog beach


----------



## Andydrew513 (Dec 8, 2018)

Looks really good..I'm still using the wire racks but gave me a idea to make them look a little better instead of the chrome...


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Andydrew513 said:


> Looks really good..I'm still using the wire racks but gave me a idea to make them look a little better instead of the chrome...


I'm still pleased with it for sure, though wish the lower shelf was a little higher off ground level but i'm just being pedantic.

Some updates to come, bad and good.

Firstly, I swapped frogs with Marc from dartfrog.co.uk recently, with the deal being my 3 x escudo froglets, 4 x isla colon sub adult males and 2 of rio branco females in exchange for 1 x rio branco male (very rare over here) and sexed pair or ref frog beach.

Come swap day, I couldn't find one of the escudo, found a week later near death - I can only assume when I was rooting around the grow out tub I mistakenly hurt him when moving around hardscape etc 

So bar that bad news, the swap went well, with the male rio branco calling within moments of going in the tank, and the male RFB also calling.

Happy days - well not so much.....

The Rio Branco tank was desperate to be rescaped, the hardscape i'd done 2 years ago was ill conceived, ill thought out and the ABG saturated and mushy due to the hyroleca wicking moisture to it constantly. Thought i'd rescape before the male got too settled in, so they're currently in a large sterilite enclosure.

The tank was moved downstairs (no easy task), into the garage, with the background reworked and seemingly going without incident (if time consuming and messy). I spoke too soon, the tank (an exo terra) was left on it's side with the LH door open..... I walked into the dark garage the next morning and *CRUNCH* i i'd stepped on and shattered the door. Cue lots of expletives and wondering where I go next.

After some searching, i've ordered a new LH door off Amazon which *fingers crossed* will arrive next week.

False floor is now the classic egg crate and PVC while the substrate will be 'double hard line' Akadama (I did get a quote off glass box tropicals for turface shipped here - the turface was $40, the shipping was $255......lol).

6 big bromeliads on their way next week too, so fingers crossed the tank is back in place with the Rio Branco 1.2 group back in by the weekend.

I also have plans for the lower shelf, it will consist of either 3 x 60*45*50 cm or 4 x 45*45*50 cm euro style vivariums with false sloping floors, all lit by AI prime HDs to keep it consistent.

Most likely all for Pumilio or maybe even a couple of Ranitomeya (I have a soft spot for vanzolinii and reticulata).

Also have plans for a large display tank, dimensions of 80*50*100 cm for a pair of larger Oophaga (possibly histronica 'redheads')

To be continued I guess


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

The Oophaga pumilio red frog beach tank is in situ now, planted (though not grown in) with the 1.1 sexed pair in there - ideally i'd have left it longer but the seller would only keep hold of them for so long - so it is what is is.

As you can tell, the mould and cyano is back, my plan is to leave it, and hope with adding lots of springtails and other isopods, that the tank will find a natural equilibirum


----------



## SteveC (Aug 10, 2009)

Racking and tanks look really good with the HD lighting. Any details of the actual racking you've used and where you got it from. I'm in the UK.

Cheers

SteveC


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

SteveC said:


> Racking and tanks look really good with the HD lighting. Any details of the actual racking you've used and where you got it from. I'm in the UK.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> SteveC


Cheers Steve 

The racking's from Costco - here's the link :

https://www.costco.co.uk/Home-Impro...ier-77-195cm-Industrial-Storage-Rack/p/956886


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Progress today.

- New Exo door fitted
- Bromeliad order arrived, one of which was a Neoregelia Concerta 'XL' size - it's about as wide as the tank so that's relegated to a houseplant!
- False floor fitted, with Akadama substrate
- Hardcape is just a few simple cork branches, wedged into place with the idea of the bromeliads being the focal point.
- Bromeliads old and new have been secured with cocktail sticks, while cuttings from the original plant also used - mainly a small Marcgravia sp, various Microgramma and Pyrrosia cuttings too. A couple of orchids that survived at the back of the old scape too.

The plan will be to re-introduce the 1.2 group of Rio Branco this weekend, not ideal with it being so bare but hopefully it'll mature over several months.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Rio Branco re-introduced to their new (old) home. Male calling straight away , females seem non-interested.

RFB definitely have a confirmed male, other one (of the 'sexed pair') I haven't witnessed calling so can only hope I guess?

Ordered 2 euro style vivs with hinged front door in dimensions of 60w x 50h x 45d to continue the expansion, will be lit by AI primes while i'll also need to upgrade the misting system too.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 10, 2009)

gex23 said:


> Cheers Steve
> 
> The racking's from Costco - here's the link :
> 
> https://www.costco.co.uk/Home-Impro...ier-77-195cm-Industrial-Storage-Rack/p/956886


Thanks for the link - out of stock at present. I guess you added wooden shelves under the tanks.
In your latest post you mentioned you have ordered some euro style vivs with hinged doors - where are you getting them from?

Cheers

SteveC


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

SteveC said:


> Thanks for the link - out of stock at present. I guess you added wooden shelves under the tanks.
> In your latest post you mentioned you have ordered some euro style vivs with hinged doors - where are you getting them from?
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Correct, I added 9mm plywood on each shelf in order to distribute the weight more evenly (especially with the exos having 4 'feet' giving point loading).

I am having them built by a guy off one of the frog groups on FB (not DMS lol), he's built a prototype and i'll be one of the first actual customers - if you want feedback when I receive them and then his contact details then just PM me 

On another note I noticed with my Bastimentos RFB 'pair' the male calling incessantly, female reacted by heading to a bromeliad with the male following until she got into the axial (while he stayed on the branch) ...... I thought the female following the male?

Praying they're a sexed pair as I was promised......


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

So today I ordered a diffuser for one of my AI primes, which in essence blends the light, improves spread and softens / diffuses the stark nature of the LEDs - which will benefit the frogs as, coming from a rainforest with varying canopy densities - they prefer a softer / lower light output.



Stock photos for now until it arrives :


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Another quick update

Pre-owned AI Prime HD 'won' via e-bay and a Mistking Advanced Misting System, brand new, at a 'too good to be true price', so we'll see how that pans out (70 nozzles + ability though!)


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

The 'rio branco' and 'red frog beach' have been calling non stop since they were added - to condition them, i've been feeding heavily with springtails daily, along with melanogaster fruit flies every other day.



With the RFB which are an assumed 'sexed' pair (and bought as such), while i've seen some signs of reciprocation from the female, she doesn't appear gravid, hopefully that will change.....



The rio branco, I witnessed definite courting earlier, and an hour later (after a heavy misting), I noticed these :








5 eggs on two seperate bromeliads - and this is with the most colourful female I held back specifically - fingers crossed they're fertile.....


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

gex23 said:


> The 'rio branco' and 'red frog beach' have been calling non stop since they were added - to condition them, i've been feeding heavily with springtails daily, along with melanogaster fruit flies every other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck!!!


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Upgraded misting system arrived - I don't think i'll be lacking for output with this system somehow 



Setup a growout container using Akadama as the base substrate, lit by an AI Prime with various sp. including Marcgravia, Begonia and Philodendron



Oppurtunistic photo


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

> Oppurtunistic photo


Gorgeous little beast. Congrats, it seems like you're having a great time with this hobby!


----------



## SteveC (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi, I see you use Akadama in both your frog and plant growout tanks. Any details on granular size/grade?
Cheers
SteveC


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

jgragg said:


> Gorgeous little beast. Congrats, it seems like you're having a great time with this hobby!


A lot of time, money and effort invested, with as many failures as successes - I think it's a passion not a hobby 



SteveC said:


> Hi, I see you use Akadama in both your frog and plant growout tanks. Any details on granular size/grade?
> Cheers
> SteveC


Hi Steve, being in the UK I can't get Turface but wanted a clay based substrate (though I know it doesn't have calcium benefits like some), so opted for Akadama. It's advertised as 3 - 7mm grain size - i'll get my calipers out at some point and confirm for you lol

Link : https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00OVUWR6U/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Random photos.

Marcgravia sintenisii fresh growth





Oophaga pumilio escudo tank






Orchid and pyrossia sp. in situ





Ficus quercifolia growth


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Collecting two more tanks tomorrow - euro style with a single hinged door


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Another build.

Materials used :

-South American Xaxim panels
-Cork branches
-Manzanita branches
- Akadama substrate

Lit by an AI Prime Freshwater HD and misted by a Mistking Advanced system

Plants :

- Philodendron Micans
- Marcgravia species (several varieties)
- Anthurium
- Microgramma

Neoregelia species are :

1 xFireball
1 xRaspberry Muffin
1 x Midnight Dung
1 x Tequila


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Whoa! That's some impressive growth. How long has that terrarium been growing?


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

The last photo is of a vivarium that was planted in July 2018, so 2 years growth now


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Almost full


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Nice looking wall!


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

The Oophaga pumilio red frog beach enclosure with a couple of new bromeliads :

- Neoregelia 'small talk'
- Neoregelia 'flaming lovely'





Orchid sp. blooming (unsure on the species)





Begonia 'thelmae' blooming :



Nice christmas moss growth :



Think it's about time I start a new thread for these tanks


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

I love this!


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Tijl said:


> I love this!


It's getting there


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

And another one underway :


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

gex23 said:


> And another one underway :


Nice start!
What are you using for the substrate?


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Akadama 'hard' substrate


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

I see it allot in recent frog vivarium builds. What's the reason you used it?


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Tijl said:


> I see it allot in recent frog vivarium builds. What's the reason you used it?


I have always used ABG mix in the past, but dislike how it breaks down and has traits of becoming anaerobic so looked for alternatives.

Two popular ones I discounted :

Turface is popular but the costs to ship over from the US are beyond stupid - I was quoted £50 for the turface and £250 for shipping!

Custom clay based mixes as seen on here are very labour intensive, whilst some of the ingredients are scarce over here.

So I looked for a substrate that would provide a high CEC, well drained and structurally / chemically inert - and akadama ticked those boxes.


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

gex23 said:


> I have always used ABG mix in the past, but dislike how it breaks down and has traits of becoming anaerobic so looked for alternatives.
> 
> Two popular ones I discounted :
> 
> ...


To be sure I'm thinking of the right thing, akadama is a japanese clay right? I have a big bag of the stuff for making kokedama (plants growing in a moss wrapped clay ball). I wanna say it was around $20 for 5lbs.

I didnt realize this stuff was viv safe


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

Where do your plants get nutrients from with an inert substrate? I really enjoy everything about Akadama in your vivs and your justifications make sense.


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

Tihsho said:


> Where do your plants get nutrients from with an inert substrate? I really enjoy everything about Akadama in your vivs and your justifications make sense.


I'm not sure that it is inert. In its regular use, the clay ball is built up slowly over time to allow more space for the rootball. It goes plant>akadama>wrapped in moss and string. Maybe once a year you peel the moss off, and add onto the akadama. 

It comes in small loose clumps, but definitely firms up if given water and allowed to dry out. I have a failed kokedama that got too dry and basically turned into a rock.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Androgynoid said:


> To be sure I'm thinking of the right thing, akadama is a japanese clay right? I have a big bag of the stuff for making kokedama (plants growing in a moss wrapped clay ball). I wanna say it was around $20 for 5lbs.
> 
> I didnt realize this stuff was viv safe


Yes it's completely safe to put in the enclosure - I have quite a few Oophaga froglets hoppng around underneath the leaf litter and directly on the akadama no problem go for it and see what you think 



Tihsho said:


> Where do your plants get nutrients from with an inert substrate? I really enjoy everything about Akadama in your vivs and your justifications make sense.


They get a certain amount of minerals, but yes i'd imagine it's nutrient poor. All the plants seem to enjoy it - Marcgravia in particular.

My reasonings for it are that I aim to use mainly epiphytic plants anyway, to create a canopy effect as seen in 'in situ' photos from source. These really appreciate structure of the akadama, meaning minimal stagnation or anearobic conditions.

I have to add that the colonies of isopods in these tanks (dwarf tropical woodlice and springtails) are booming in size - to the point I rarely have supplement the numbers even with pumilio adults and froglets munching on them.


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

Yknow, I have an ugly patch of silicone I've been trying to hide. This just might be the solution. Sorry for hijacking your thread!


----------



## SteveC (Aug 10, 2009)

Do you need/are you using a separate drainage layer under the akadama?
SteveC


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

SteveC said:


> Do you need/are you using a separate drainage layer under the akadama?
> SteveC


Yes I use either an egg crate false floor (exo terra) or sloping glass false floor (euro style).


----------



## Paskui (May 23, 2020)

I use akadama too. Grateful to air roots and used in bonsai hobby. I’m experimenting mixing with sphagnum and charcoal for soil and some pots in the vivarium. Working well by now


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Collecting 3 juvenile Oophaga pumilio 'almirante' tomorrow and, separately, a large order placed for orchids and climbers :

Climbers :

- Begonia listada
- Cissus discolor 
- Marcgravia spec. Costa Rica NEU 
- Marcgravia spec. Kolumbien 


Minature orchids :

- Diplocaulobium stelliferum 
- Masdevallia minuta 
- Masdevallia wendlandiana 
- Pleurothallis janettiae 
- Pleurothallis tribuloides 
- Pleurothallis spec. aus Mittelamerika 
- Pleurothallis spec. Mittelamerika 
- Pleurothallis costaricensis 
- Pleurothallis (Specklinia) corniculata
- Stelis spec. Kolumbien 

It's been an expensive day


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

With all of those plants on the way I hope that the next update will have pictures


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Tihsho said:


> With all of those plants on the way I hope that the next update will have pictures


If the tanks don't look too much of a mess i'll get a photo up once the plants arrive.

Almirante juveniles collected and settling in, whilst unboxing them, noticed the 'red frog beach' froglet about ready to leave his bromeliad 

In the future i'd like to branch out to other Oophaga species - Histronica, Lehmanni, Slyvatica - but finding these in the UK and Europe is impossible for me to buy (seems to be who you know, not what you know when it comes to the scarcer species  )


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

What do you mean by collecting? I initially read it as you went out to a place they were naturally occurring.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Tihsho said:


> What do you mean by collecting? I initially read it as you went out to a place they were naturally occurring.


Then you misread as I meant I was collecting from a breeder


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Rio Branco enclosure freshly planted - June :



September :



Some areas struggling with damp / algae / too moisture retentive, but overall i'd say the growth is 'satisfactory'.

50/50 happy with it thus far.


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

Love the brom selection! It's a stunning display so far that will definitely grow better with age as everything has a chance to spread out and pup out.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

A few residents..


Almirante sub-adult






Red frog beach male











Escudo froglet






Rio branco froglet






Isla colon female


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

gex23 said:


> A few residents..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely Oophaga's


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

How is the akadama holding in the tanks?

I've recently purchased some bags myself, but I just got the 'urgent' advice not to use it for substrate. I was told it would completely disolve after 1-2 years in the conditions we create in our enclosures.

I'm finding mixed information at the moment, so I wanted to ask for your experience.


----------



## Robru (Jan 1, 2021)

Tijl said:


> How is the akadama holding in the tanks?
> 
> I've recently purchased some bags myself, but I just got the 'urgent' advice not to use it for substrate. I was told it would completely disolve after 1-2 years in the conditions we create in our enclosures.
> 
> I'm finding mixed information at the moment, so I wanted to ask for your experience.


The most important positive features at a glance:


Made from 100% natural, organic material
Contains organic nutrients
Decreases the hardness
Lowers the pH value
Promotes water circulation in the soil
Stimulates the development of plant roots
Granules keep their shape, even after a long period
Does not clog
Housing for bacteria and micro-organisms
Saving of food reserves


----------



## Paskui (May 23, 2020)

I use it with my bonsais and it’s a fantastic substrate. I’m testing its use in my viv, but I’m sure it will work fine mixed with charcoal, coco fiber, and esfagnum. I guess is a good mix for plants and to set a good natural environment.

By now (6 months checking) everything fine. It will degrade (akadama) in a few years, but even though, it won’t be a problem. In bonsai, sometimes you can preserve the same soil for a lot of years without troubles for the tree.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Robru (Jan 1, 2021)

Paskui said:


> By now (6 months checking) everything fine. It will degrade (akadama) in a few years


I have been using ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia for 3 years now, and this still has the original round shape. You have to squeeze hard to break it.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

It worked just fine right until the last day.

These enclosures are now closed down and i've left the hobby.


----------

